# Help! - ovulation question



## flowerbud (Aug 15, 2002)

I have not yet started to take temps or ovulation tests because I have always felt like I knew when I was ovulating...but now I am not so sure and I am seeking your opinions.

Each month I start to have CM about 3-4 days after my period ends. CM lasts around 4-5 days. Then CM stops and I get very sore breasts, fatigue, need lots of sleep, and generally feel crumby. So, is ovulation before the sore breasts and at the end of CM. This is what I have always thought. Now I am wondering if I actually ovulate the day when I get sore breasts and CM has stopped. HELP - I am confusing myself!









Thanks!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Either one could be correct. You're only talking about a difference of a day or two right? I'd consider myself fertile during the cm and a few days afterwards if I were you.

It would help if you took your temp for a cycle or two. Once your temp is up you can be sure that you already ovulated.


----------

